# Dakota is free



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Dakota Crossed the golden bridge today! He joined my Casey girl! I have no words to describe the pain I feel. Someone sent me this poem. It's perfect. 


I try to avoid the sorrow
I know must soon be mine
And keep you around a bit longer
But can see the pain in your eyes

... I try to avoid the heartache
The price I will pay for your love
Instead you suffer in silence
And look to me for your daily rub

It is time to transfer your aches
From your body and bones to my heart
To give you the gift of relief
In hopes you will have a new start

Go now my love and be free
Run like you did as a pup
I’ve taken your suffering and pain
And put it inside my own cup

My heartache and sorrow reminds me
Of the wonderful days we have had.
The strength of our love and kindness
Is why I must now be so sad

I would not have missed this feeling
Even with the heartache it brings
I was blessed to have you in my life
The memories of you over mere things.





Dakota 12/31/01 to 2/18/12
Rest in peace my boy.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

RIP Dakota. You will be missed. You are pain free enjoying all of our friends at the bridge. Patiently wait.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## MikeS (Jan 9, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss. 

Mike


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

RIP Dakota...


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so sorry, this happened, the poem is right,it is the price we pay, for loving them. You did the right thing, for him.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Peace Be With You, Hugs!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I am so sorry. 
I am sure Dakota looking down at you from heaven with endless love and gratitude.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

newlife64 said:


> Dakota Crossed the golden bridge today! He joined my Casey girl! I have no words to describe the pain I feel. Someone sent me this poem. It's perfect.
> 
> 
> I try to avoid the sorrow
> ...


Prayers for you and your family, we have no words to help with the pain. Run free at the bridge Dakota and say hi to all three of my girls at the Bridge, Katie the latest, Carmel who was very much like Katie and of course my old lady Faith.

Regards Mike


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am sorry. Even though Dakota may not be with you, may he live long and strong in your heart.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

newlife64 said:


> Dakota Crossed the golden bridge today! He joined my Casey girl! I have no words to describe the pain I feel. Someone sent me this poem. It's perfect.
> 
> 
> I try to avoid the sorrow
> ...


I'm so sorry for your loss. This poem is beautiful; it brought tears to my eyes. I wish I could say something to help you through this. Know in your heart that Dakota is at the bridge, he is strong and no longer hurting. He is there with many of our fur babies that have passed on; waiting paitently until we join them.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

There are many tears here on the forum being cried for you and precious Dakota. Wish there were words to ease your pain.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I am soooo sorry! Thoughts and prayers to you.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We're so sorry for the passing of your beautiful boy. 

You will see him again. It will seem like only a moment has passed when you do.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending hugs. There is no way to ease the pain, we can only wait for time to dull the sharp edges.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss--RIP sweet Dakota. Your family will carry you always in their hearts.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

RIP Dakota...I'm so sorry about your loss.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss. It is so hard to see our pups cross the rainbow bridge.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

I hope your healing is swift... I've been thinking of you and Dakota all day... Kahuna and I send ((((((hugs))))))


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

God's speed Dakota. Find all the dogs to play with at the "bridge". Hug to all of Dakota's family. We all feel your pain.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Run with the Wind Dakota, run with the Wind...


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

RIP Dakota....  Take care of your Family from where ever you are, until you are all together again.


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

I am so, so sorry to hear about your loss. He was a beautiful boy. Take comfort knowing that while he's no longer here on earth, he's still very much alive at the Bridge, playing and running and having the best time in the world! No pain, no suffering, just joy.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Peace to you this night, sending prayers and a hug.


----------



## crisriva (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, my heart aches for you and your family. Wishing you healing and precious memories. I hope Dakota is having fun with our beloved Griff who left us in 2005.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I so sorry for your loss...the poem was heartwarming but I know the pain over your loss will take time to mend and hopefully in not to long the tears will be joined with warm smiles as you recall your special moments together.


Pete


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It is so very hard to let them go, but you truly showed your love by doing so.

Dakota was beautiful - I love those red boys.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you all for all the support! You have all given me the strength to get through this day. The house is too quiet. Every where i look I see Dakota chewing his bone or ripping the stuffing out of a toy. There are clumps of his fur everywhere, I can't bring myself to vacuum them up. The dog bowl stand sits in my kitchen, I don't know that I will ever be able to put it away. It has both their names on it. I miss them so much.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

We feel your pain! I'm so sorry! Don't even think of vacuuming or putting away his things.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

newlife64 said:


> Thank you all for all the support! You have all given me the strength to get through this day. The house is too quiet. Every where i look I see Dakota chewing his bone or ripping the stuffing out of a toy. There are clumps of his fur everywhere, I can't bring myself to vacuum them up. The dog bowl stand sits in my kitchen, I don't know that I will ever be able to put it away. It has both their names on it. I miss them so much.


 Sending good thoughts to you. You have so many friends here that truly understand.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Prayers being sent your way. You were a terrific mom and Dakota was a faithful, loyal guardian. 
Beth moose and angel


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am truly sorry for your loss. I understand the pain, sadness and emptiness you feel as I feel them too. This is heartbreaking and it kills you inside and leaves you empty. To me, every lost dog on this forum brings the pain back, some more than the others. Dakota was very special dog, breave and gentle, one of the kind.

Run free sweet boy, happy and healthy, run fast like never before.

Hugs to you Julie.


_Goldens take your heart, and cherish it … _
_they walk with it, and sleep with it, _
_and they will never let it out of their sight …_
_and when it’s their time, they will take a little piece of it with them to remember you by ..._
_And leave a piece for you to remember them by … _

_Author unknown_


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

RIP Dakota! 

So very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I know that Dakota was your very special boy. Buddy's mom forever, I love that poem & you always have just the right words.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

R.I.P Dakota. You will be missed.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Run free, Dakota. RIP. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

newlife64 said:


> Thank you all for all the support! You have all given me the strength to get through this day. The house is too quiet. Every where i look I see Dakota chewing his bone or ripping the stuffing out of a toy. There are clumps of his fur everywhere, I can't bring myself to vacuum them up. The dog bowl stand sits in my kitchen, I don't know that I will ever be able to put it away. It has both their names on it. I miss them so much.


To this day I still find little Spiffy hairs here and there. I know how hard it is, they're such special parts of our lives and absolutely irreplaceable. Stay strong knowing that your babies are happy, joyful and healthy and have made so many new friends where they are now. You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just checking in on you. I know that the next day is particularly difficult as the finality sets in. In the midst of your heartbreak, please remember that you will see Dakota again. Your gift allowed him to pass with dignity. 
__________________


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rest in Peace*

Rest in Peace, Sweet Dakota.

Now you have joined Casey and I know my Smooch and Snobear were there to greet you!

I loved this picture of Dakota.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Dakota, he was a beautiful boy.

My thoughts are with you, I know this is a very sad and difficult time for you. I hope in time your pain will lessen and you will find peace so your heart can begin to heal. 

I lost my Red boy a year ago on 2/18/11. 

Godspeed Dakota


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Dakota - the poem is beautiful.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Dakota


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

My heart aches for you... I know how hard it is. We all understand too well how you feel. Wishing you peace and strength.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just checking in on you. I know this is such a terrible time for you.


----------



## megkate (Feb 7, 2012)

My heart breaks for you....It sounds like your Dakota had a wonderful life, he will always be with you in spirit.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Dakota came home today, I picked up his ashes. I put him next to Casey and my cat Bella. The three buddies are all together again. What I would give to to have them running around the house chasing the cat and wrecking the place again. The house feels so empty. Even the puppies have been quiet. I miss them so much.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. I kno your heart is breaking right now. I like to think all our dogs at the bridge "converse" and become friends like we do on this forum.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I understand, I'm so very sorry. It is always so bittersweet, when they come home. Some how it makes it so undeniably final. How are the puppies adapting to life without Dakota? I didn't realize that you had other kids.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. You have been in my thoughts.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry. Your kids are with you on their own way. It is what we can not see that we should believe.
Hugs to you.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Big hugs! RIP Dakota..hes now playing with my Benny,Sharnie and Geordie...


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Rest in Peace, sweet Dakota. You are loved and will be missed.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

PrincessDi said:


> I understand, I'm so very sorry. It is always so bittersweet, when they come home. Some how it makes it so undeniably final. How are the puppies adapting to life without Dakota? I didn't realize that you had other kids.


 The other kids are adapting ok. It's just me. The other kids are not Goldens. They are two that I rescued from Kathy Bauck's puppy mill when they shut her down. I love them, they are extremely sweet. But nothing and no one can fill the the two holes in my heart where my Casey and Dakota are forever embedded. Tomorrow is two weeks that Dakota crossed the bridge. Not a day has gone by that I have not cried.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. To this day I still feel pain of losing my Beau. But now when I think of him, I try to think of all the good times and memories of him. Every now and then I swear I hear his jingle from his collar to remind me he is still with me just now walking on silent paws. May you get there one day too. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Newlife*

Newlife

I know how much you miss Casey and Dakota!
Do you have pictures of your kids that you rescued? What are their names?


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

I understand your pain, as so many on the forum do. Dakota was a beautiful sweetheart and brought you many smiles I am sure. Thank you for posting that beautiful poem. By sharing it in your own grief, it has brought comfort to many others. Run and play, Dakota.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just to let you know that we are thinking of you at this very sad time. We understand the emptiness and heartbreak that you are feeling. It's been 2 months since we lost our baby girl and each day is so difficult without her. We still haven't found it the right time to put her toys and bowl away yet. Our Daisy will have met Dakota at the bridge and will be looking after him for you. He'll always be with you!


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

So sorry.. goob-bye Dakota say hi to our Annie girl and Fuzz Face and Tiger (he loves dogs). Prayers and gentle thoughts for you and your family.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

It has been a long time since I have been here! I still can't think about my babies without crying! I would once again like to thank everyone for all they did for us!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Thinking of your sweetie


----------



## Chewbacca10 (Jul 11, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss of your boy Dakota. Thank you for taking the time to share that beautiful poem. ~Peace


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

